# What is wrong with me? someone please help...



## Guest (Feb 1, 2006)

Hi everyone, i just discovered this site. I am 15 years old and im really starting to get freaked out about the stuff i think about....i think it all started after i ate mushrooms and had a really bad trip on them, and yes i smoked weed and have done ecstacy...ever since than i have really wierd thoughts, i look in the mirror and just think to my self, why am i the person i am...and why do i look like this...and who am i? and i always think about like life and what is life and the meaning of life and the purpose and all those wierd thoughts if you guys know what i mean...I also get kind of a panic attack...ive had about 2 or 3 ever since that bad trip and its been about 5 months since the trip...i feel like im going insane....like the reason i think of all this is because im goin insane and i feel like i will never be normal. ever. i really do feel like im going crazy...can someone help me? What does it sound like i have? is it treatable? will i be living with this for the rest of my life? can i die from it, or can i go insane from it? Well someone please help me im tired of the feeling that i get when i think of all this stuff, i feel like im the only one that thinks of this kind of stuff and feels the way i do...Anyone else out there have similar symptoms? alright please help if you can...
Thanks alot.[/b]


----------



## 1A (Aug 12, 2004)

LasT said:


> Hi everyone, i just discovered this site. I am 15 years old and im really starting to get freaked out about the stuff i think about....i think it all started after i ate mushrooms and had a really bad trip on them, and yes i smoked weed and have done ecstacy...ever since than i have really wierd thoughts, i look in the mirror and just think to my self, why am i the person i am...and why do i look like this...and who am i? and i always think about like life and what is life and the meaning of life and the purpose and all those wierd thoughts if you guys know what i mean...I also get kind of a panic attack...ive had about 2 or 3 ever since that bad trip and its been about 5 months since the trip...i feel like im going insane....like the reason i think of all this is because im goin insane and i feel like i will never be normal. ever. i really do feel like im going crazy...can someone help me? What does it sound like i have? is it treatable? will i be living with this for the rest of my life? can i die from it, or can i go insane from it? Well someone please help me im tired of the feeling that i get when i think of all this stuff, i feel like im the only one that thinks of this kind of stuff and feels the way i do...Anyone else out there have similar symptoms? alright please help if you can...
> Thanks alot.[/b]


Hi T,

Welcome to the board. Yeah, I had all of these things which you brought up. There's nothing to be afraid of, even though you feel like you should. Try not to obsess about the symptoms. I mean, recognize that they're there, but don't try to fight them.

You can only get better by allowing the symptoms to persist (as strange as that sounds). Your rational brain is alarmed by these symptoms and is trying to take over the job of the instinctual part of your brain. The instinctual part always wins. Relax towards the symptoms and they will go away.

Come on over to the main board, and post there too:

http://www.dpselfhelp.com/forum/viewfor ... 441dc2526d

Jeff


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2006)

So what are you saying? when i start feeling the DP just relax and know that there there but dont try to push them back or stop them and dont think about them? its kind of hard...because i have OCD...do you honestly think they will go away im really scarred i think im the only one that isnt normal and i feel like i will go insane and i feel like i will never be normal again..feel like i will live with this with the rest of my life...are you sure it will go away? because i have been expiriencing it for a few months? ok write back thanks alot


----------



## 1A (Aug 12, 2004)

LasT said:


> So what are you saying? when i start feeling the DP just relax and know that there there but dont try to push them back or stop them and dont think about them? its kind of hard...because i have OCD...do you honestly think they will go away im really scarred i think im the only one that isnt normal and i feel like i will go insane and i feel like i will never be normal again..feel like i will live with this with the rest of my life...are you sure it will go away? because i have been expiriencing it for a few months? ok write back thanks alot


No, no, you'll be feeling better soon. You just need the right approach. I recommended some books on another thread you posted. See that reply for more info. I have OCD, too. I have had it since I was 12 or 13. It's better now, though. The anxiety and DP can be treated by not keeping such a tight grip on the symptoms. The symptoms are not harmful even though we tend to react to them as if they're dangerous.

The key to overcoming anxiety and DP is to not get worried by the symptoms. Our brains misinterpret the symptoms as being a sign of something wrong. We're just more sensitive than the average person and respond to harmless symptoms as if they're important.

Jeff


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2006)

So even though i have had it for a few months it will pass for sure? is it possible i could have it for ever? well writeback thanks alot


----------



## ndchick (Mar 19, 2006)

i also have dr/dp and its been hard for me. i try to explain it to my famiy and friends and they try their best to understand but i know they will never really understand. I am normally a high strung person but when i was 15 i experienced something i shouldnt of. All i remember is "zoning" myself away from the situation because i didnt wanna be there. And ever since then it hasnt went away. I am now 21 and stopped taking 40mgs of Prozac which was working. Its been 2 mnts since ive been off of it and the dp/dr came back in full effect. Im missing work and can barely leave the house without taking a tranquilizer type pill. I have been taking 10mg of Lexapro and will move to 20mg in a week. I really want to feel normal again. Im scared. I feel like im dead and my "real" life never existed. Its so messed up. I have never did drugs before or even drink. Does anyone have any advice for me...something to help me get thru these weeks till the meds take control. Thanks!!


----------



## lacuevadeloso (Mar 15, 2006)

Sounds to me, ndchick, that the reasons for your DP are psychological, so I hope that you're considering therapy to treat this condition. Just stay in touch with this forum and you'll find lots of people that are commited to find relief.


----------



## lacuevadeloso (Mar 15, 2006)

Plus, stay phisically active as much as you can, push yourself. to live in the moment means to feel thru your body. Excercise, do yoga, meditate.


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2006)

lacuevadeloso said:


> Plus, stay phisically active as much as you can, push yourself. to live in the moment means to feel thru your body. Excercise, do yoga, meditate.


I would like to add that avoiding boredom is especially important. I know when I'm bored and my mind is looking for things to do, it will begin ruminating and this causes DP and anxiety. Even when my DR seems non-existent, I will begin worrying about other things, like the meaning of life, what it means to be alive and human, and the true insignificance of my existence in relation to the six billion others living here, and who knows who else in the rest of the universe. I must be an anxious person by nature, which is really in complete contrast to me last year.


----------



## ndchick (Mar 19, 2006)

Thanks for everyones help. I will be checking here in alot. It feels good to know im not going crazy. Thanks again. If anyone had anymore tips please leave em


----------

